# Colby, getting back to cookies :)



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

They look fine to me. When I want to flatten things I use my commercial square nosed grill spatula. image: https://www.amazon.com/New-Star-Foo...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

Those look like another odd, lumpy cookie that I have seen but the name escapes me.

Not sure about the dough consistency but using a food dipper usually shapes dough better than a spoon.

I think your resident food reviewer has already said good job.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> They look fine to me. When I want to flatten things I use my commercial square nosed grill spatula. image: https://www.amazon.com/New-Star-Foo...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=
> 
> Those look like another odd, lumpy cookie that I have seen but the name escapes me.
> 
> ...


Yes, Now I remember - the last time I made chocolate chip cookies
I used a spatula that I sprayed with Pam to flatten them out.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

"Odd, lumpy cookies" as Colbyt put it, look like they would taste better, to me. The flat, perfect ones look like convenience store cookies!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, like Colby said, the food reviewer liked them...so much so, that he kept running back
to the kitchen to grab one at a time. He said, “ they’re getting better and better, but, you should have put these cookies upstairs so that I’d have to climb the stairs to get em!”  
I need to make another batch!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> "Odd, lumpy cookies" as Colbyt put it, look like they would taste better, to me. The flat, perfect ones look like convenience store cookies!


As I'm guessing you both know that is exactly the way it was intended. They look far more homemade.


----------

